# Call of Duty 2 Wont Run on my Laptop



## renegadeze (Nov 7, 2006)

I baught Call Of duty 2 (PC) for my Laptop. I have a HP Pavillion dv8000 Wide-Screen. When installed the game everything ran smoothly (inclued all menus on the game) untill i started to play the game. The game play was really slow and it lagged. The sound went with the game but it was really slow and kept stopping for a second. I took my laptop to The Geek Squad and they said that it was because im playing on my laptop. I dont belive them because i have many games on my computer (Red Alert Final Decade|Medal of Honor Allied Assult,Spearhead, Breakthrough, and Pacific Assult|Fear(the new game). All these games work perfectly fine so i dont see why a game like fear would work which was a extreamly big game and had many requirment (dont have the box because i returened the game due to it being a terrible game) so i cant list them.
I'm not 100% sure how to check to see if my computer matches the system reqiurments but when i go to system properties it say's:
System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Verson 2002
Service Pack 2 
.
.
.
HP
AMD Turion (tm) 64 Mobile
Technology ML-34
787 MHz 1.00GB of RAM
Physical Address Extension

The system reqiurments on the back of the Call of Duty 2 Box are:
-3D Hardeware Accelerator Card Required-100%
-directX 9.0c compatible 64MB
-Hardware Accelerator viedo card and the latest drivers
-Pentium IV 1.4gHz or AMD Athlon XP 1700+ proccessor or higher
-256MB RAM (512 MB RAM reccomended)
-100% directX 9.0c compatibile 16-bit sound card and latest drivers 
-100% Windows 2000/XP compatible mouse, keyboard and lasterst drivers
-4.0GB of uncrompressed free hard disk space (plus 600MB fot WINDOWS 2000XP Sawp File)
8xspeed CD Rom or 2x DVD-Rom Driver

I will do whatever or buy whatever is needed to get this game working on my laptop. Im in college with alot of spare time so I want this game to work.
If anyone knows any ways to solve my problem please tell. A nice donation to this website will be coming shortly after this problem is fixed.
Thanks
Sam


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

What graphics do you have in that laptop? Google suggests its a - 128MB ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M w/Hypermemory 

In which case your laptop will struggle with modern 3D games. You say FEAR ran ok, which is a bit puzzling, did you have graphical settings set as low as possible? Perhaps COD2 will play a bit better if you lower all the graphical settings.


----------



## TheApprentice (Oct 29, 2006)

ok did you happen to run call of duty 2 without the ac adapter plugged in?

Because i have an HP myself...and by default the laptop runs at its lowest settings without the ac adapter in...

Try plugging it in for a while then running it..u may see some improvement if that was the problem


----------



## renegadeze (Nov 7, 2006)

how do i do that?


----------



## aihsian (Oct 9, 2006)

what TheApprentice means is that u should connect ur laptop to a power socket(as in when u r charging ur laptop) I have a laptop too and if i dont plug it in my games wont run smoothly.

p.s. Call of Duty 2 is a GREAT game!!


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

renegadeze said:


> how do i do that?


.........LOL............


----------

